# Ariens Deluxe 24 - removing choke knob



## grayhairedfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

Purchased this machine used a couple weeks ago (model 921031, generation 2010-12ish). Trying to figure out the ins and outs of maintenance.

The Briggs & Stratten engine requires you to remove the key and the choke knob to remove the cover that shields the spark plug (strange design, but I digress). I can't get the choke knob off, and am afraid to break it.

Is there some trick with these engines to effectively pull the choke knob off?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

It's brand new, why are you playing with it? Pry it off with a screwdriver.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Have you seen this video before? Might be helpful. I have a newer model Deluxe 24 with an LCT engine so I can't be much help personally.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

A screwdriver placed under the plastic knob and pry it off.

Remove the cover and check out the motor, spark plug location and carb if you have one. 

Don't lose a screw..... I always have a magnet around to find stuff on the floor.....


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the same machine. The knob should pop right off, there are no mechanical fasteners. Just elbow grease.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## scottyc30 (Jan 19, 2019)

When the cover is removed, there is the thin plate that is attached to the muffler. Its the piece that the final 2 screws are screwed into, to hold the plastic cover on. Mine is broken, where half is attached to muffler and the other half s broken off. Does anyone know how I can fix it?


----------

